# New Forum Features July 31 2017



## MrExcel

Hello All

There are some new features installed today:


vbOptimise - using regis caching to speed page load
Like/Thank posts - If you like a particular reply to a post, you can like the post. Anything with > 5 likes will appear in a special color
Cookie Control - to be compliant with the EU cookie rules, you can choose which cookies to allow. We recommend allowing them all.
Member tagging - you can now tag a member in a post by using @MrExcel in the post.

Bill


----------



## Rick Rothstein

MrExcel said:


> There are some new features installed today:
> 
> 
> vbOptimise - using regis caching to speed page load
> Like/Thank posts - If you like a particular reply to a post, you can like the post. Anything with > 5 likes will appear in a special color
> Cookie Control - to be compliant with the EU cookie rules, you can choose which cookies to allow. We recommend allowing them all.
> Member tagging - you can now tag a member in a post by using @MrExcel in the post.


Thanks Bill for the addition of a Like system that works properly (and for the addition of Thanks as well)!

It probably does not apply to anything I do, but so I know... what exactly is "member tagging"?


----------



## MrExcel

Hi Rick 

Member tagging is similar to Facebook or Twitter when you want someone else to notice a post.  For example, you might see someone post a slick formula and remember that  @someone was talking about a similar thing last week. By putting @ and their name, you will create a notification for them to take a look at the post.

For people with a space in their name.  @Rick Rothstein will work.

The same module also offers the ability to use hashtags such as #VBA or #VLOOKUP to tag a post. 

A complete description of the module is here:  Advanced User Tagging - DragonByte® Technologies | Premium Mods & Addons

Bill


----------



## Rick Rothstein

Thanks Bill !!!


----------



## dmt32

New features look slick & nice to see a like system that works but does this mean all our previous Likes have been re-set to zero?

Dave


----------



## Scott T

All like you have received or give before the update are gone. If you look in your profile you will see that you have no likes unless you got one after the update.


----------



## Norie

One thing I don't like about the upgrade/redesign is the User Tag List and Thank/Like/Dislike being at the top of the thread taking up quite a bit of 'real estate'.

Can it be moved?


----------



## Rick Rothstein

Yeah, it looks like, this being a new system, all previous Likes were lost (2099 of them for me).


----------



## shg

Gosh, I had 7, and they're gone, all gone ...


----------



## Worf

Around 150 lost likes for me. I wonder if people at Stack Overflow lose their badges.


----------



## FDibbins

Also, seems that after you reply to a thread, that thread "disappears" from the list now - it used to show up at (or near) the top of the list of "new" threads when you updated?  Or is that some setting I need to adjust?


----------



## dmt32

Rick Rothstein said:


> Yeah, it looks like, this being a new system, all previous Likes were lost (2099 of them for me).



I was well pleased when I managed to get over 100 - No worries though Rick, I have given you your first Like on new system so you are up and running. 


Dave


----------



## Rick Rothstein

Rick Rothstein said:


> Thanks Bill for the addition of a Like system that works properly (and for the addition of Thanks as well)!


One thing odd that I noticed about the new Like/Thank system... the totals for them are not displayed anywhere on our profile pages... the only way you can see your totals is by finding one of your posted messages in any thread you participated in and look at it there in the summary (it is a drop down) beneath your photo/avatar. Seems strange that it is not reported in the statistics section of your profile page.


----------



## Eric W

And another difference of the new like system is that the old system showed the names of the people who liked a post in the post, the new system just shows a count.


----------



## Scott T

Eric W said:


> And another difference of the new like system is that the old system showed the names of the people who liked a post in the post, the new system just shows a count.



Looks like you have to go to your profile on the Posts likes/thanks page to see who gave you the thanks/like.


----------



## Worf

FDibbins said:


> Also, seems that after you reply to a thread, that thread "disappears" from the list now - it used to show up at (or near) the top of the list of "new" threads when you updated?  Or is that some setting I need to adjust?



Same thing for me.


----------



## dmt32

Not sure if I have fully understood the intentions of the new rating system but Just some thoughts of an old chap that makes a vain attempt to assist others here but I really wonder about the wisdom of introducing a Dislike option on the Forum? After all, the whole point of being here is to help those who ask for assistance & the voluntary nature of the board means that you will get contributors of all abilities attempting to offer a solution.

 Disliking something can be very emotive & It would be wrong in my view, for an OP to have the ability to dislike any solution offered particularly by a less able Excel enthusiasts when compared against one provided by the more expert here.

To give dislikes to solutions that do not meet the OPs need would very unkind as surely out of common courtesy, OPs should be grateful to all those who freely make an effort the help them even when help offered does not resolve the problem? The only alternative option to giving a Like should be to say thank-you?

*If this is how new system is to work? *Then Disliking solutions may in future, discourage some from attempting to provide assistance

I just wonder what others here think of the inclusion of the Dislike option?

Dave


----------



## FDibbins

I agree that the "dislike" feature might not be a good option to have.  If you dont like it, just move on.  

Still not seeing threads I have just responded to though


----------



## FDibbins

Also, forum seems really slow lately (today?)


----------



## Eric W

I'm also not sure of the value of the Dislike option.  I can't think of a case when I would want to use it.  It may be part of the whole thank/like/dislike structure and can't be separated.

But I did find one related setting.  If you click on Settings in the top right of this web page, then go the the bottom of the "My Settings" panel on the left of the page, click on DBTech - Post Thanks/Settings, then next to Dislikes you can disable the postbit settings for Dislikes.  This basically means that if someone clicks on the down arrow in your ID at the left of a post, the dislike information is not shown.  (Try it on mine.)

Not exactly what you asked for, but something.


----------



## FDibbins

Interesting.  This thread showed up (probably) because the last poster wasn't me (it was Eric).  But, after I read the last post and clicked on Search New Threads, it disappeared again - it used to just show up as "dimmed"


----------



## dmt32

Eric W said:


> I'm also not sure of the value of the Dislike option.  I can't think of a case when I would want to use it.  It may be part of the whole thank/like/dislike structure and can't be separated.
> 
> But I did find one related setting.  If you click on Settings in the top right of this web page, then go the the bottom of the "My Settings" panel on the left of the page, click on DBTech - Post Thanks/Settings, then next to Dislikes you can disable the postbit settings for Dislikes.  This basically means that if someone clicks on the down arrow in your ID at the left of a post, the dislike information is not shown.  (Try it on mine.)
> 
> Not exactly what you asked for, but something.



Hi Eric,
I was just raising the point that people come to this forum for help & Forum users of all abilities can step-in offer a solution.

What happens in situation when a less experienced Excel user attempts to provide OP with a solution but does not really work or perhaps is a little messy in its approach - You then have an expert user step in & resolve.

My point is if the OP then Dislikes the first offering because they did not use the suggestion that to me would be very unkind as all they were trying to do was to help (which is what this forum is about) & at very least, would expect out of common courtesy, a thank-you from the OP.

Personally, on a forum such as this, I cannot see the reason to dislike anything posted where the intention is to try & help someone.

Thank-you for guidance on settings, I will take a look at that.

Dave


----------



## Fluff

I'm in agreement with Dave about the dislike option, although I do find it somewhat amusing when the OP Thanks, likes & dislikes a post all at the same time.


----------



## MrKowz

I'd like to echo concerns of loading-speed/performance of the forums since the update.  It seems each day it is getting progressively worse.  I have cleared my cookies and temp files; have tried different browsers and different devices, but the issue is still there.  It is currently taking upwards of a minute to load/refresh a page, which I'm sure isn't very appealing to those who are coming here for the first time.  Is it possible to roll-back the changes with the vbOptimize that was implemented, or are the forum admin(s) actively working on a fix?

Cheers!


----------



## MrKowz

MrKowz said:


> I'd like to echo concerns of loading-speed/performance of the forums since the update.  It seems each day it is getting progressively worse.  I have cleared my cookies and temp files; have tried different browsers and different devices, but the issue is still there.  It is currently taking upwards of a minute to load/refresh a page, which I'm sure isn't very appealing to those who are coming here for the first time.  Is it possible to roll-back the changes with the vbOptimize that was implemented, or are the forum admin(s) actively working on a fix?
> 
> Cheers!



I'd like to retract this.  Did another clear of cookies/temp files, and the forums are running significantly smoother.  If anyone else is experiencing performance issues on the forums, clear your browser's cache and cookies (I used CCleaner).


----------



## MARK858

dmt32 said:


> Personally, on a forum such as this, I cannot see the reason to dislike anything posted where the intention is to try & help someone.



Because the board has the usual fewer posts on the weekend I have just been reading the new stats produced and notice currently that the poster with the 2nd most likes also has the 2nd most dislikes which I believe demonstrates one of the issues.

This is a poster who normally only answers questions and so I am a bit concerned how this could put some responders off (I have never been a fan of dislikes/bad reputation/thumbs down etc. on other sites btw) and so I do fall into the camp of hoping this button can be removed.


----------



## dmt32

Thanks for support - Hopefully, board will heed what is being said & remove the feature.

A better option would be the inclusion of OPs having ability to mark a thread as closed or resolved.

Dave


----------



## Rick Rothstein

MARK858 said:


> Because the board has the usual fewer posts on the weekend I have just been reading the new stats...


Thanks for mentioning this as I did not realize there was a summary of stats to even be looked at... your comment prompted me to go looking and I found what you were referring to.





MARK858 said:


> ...and notice currently that the poster with the 2nd most likes also has the 2nd most dislikes which I believe demonstrates one of the issues.


Actually, I think the person with the most Dislikes (at the time I worte this) demonstrates the problem more... he/she disliked the poster's original message that started the thread! And then went on to dislike two more posts within that same thread.





MARK858 said:


> ...and so I do fall into the camp of hoping this button can be removed.


Me too! And I think removing the option should be doable as I noticed when the Thank/Like system was being activated, the Dislike link was the last to become activated, so it seems there must be a setting somewhere that the administrators can uncheck in order to remove this "feature".


----------



## FDibbins

Has anyone else noticed that, after responding to a thread, that thread is no longer visible after updating with "Search New Threads"?  It only re-appears (for me), if another member responds after me.

It used to be, that threads I responded to, after updating the list, would show up with a check showing I responded (at some time), but the thread title would show up grey, indicating no new posts had been made since mine


----------



## Worf

FDibbins said:


> Has anyone else noticed that, after responding to a thread, that thread is no longer visible after updating with "Search New Threads"?  It only re-appears (for me), if another member responds after me.
> 
> It used to be, that threads I responded to, after updating the list, would show up with a check showing I responded (at some time), but the thread title would show up grey, indicating no
> new posts had been made since mine



I have the same problem.




> A better option would be the inclusion of OPs having ability to mark a thread as closed or resolved.



I would also like that.


----------



## Eric W

I've noticed that too.  I think the wording on the button should be something like: "Show all the threads I'm not current on", and the fact that you are the most recent poster in that thread tells the board that you're current on it.  I've seen something similar on other boards.  It seems to make more sense when there are fewer threads, and the software assumes you want to read every thread, which is pretty much impossible here.  I prefer the old way as well, but I can live with the new way too.


----------



## Rick Rothstein

dmt32 said:


> Thanks for support - Hopefully, board will heed what is being said & remove the feature.


I think an administrator has been reading this thread... I do not see the Dislike option as being available any more.


----------



## Fluff

Dislikes seem to have gone


----------



## dmt32

Rick Rothstein said:


> I think an administrator has been reading this thread... I do not see the Dislike option as being available any more.



Hi Rick,

I too have just noticed the change & really great someone has taken notice. 

What would be really nice in it's place if an option for OPs to mark a thread resolved / closed.

Dave


----------



## MrExcel

Yes - I removed the Dislike flag. I want to say it was a stupid feature to begin with. The new system does allow for any custom text, so we can have things other than Like and Thank, and they can all be positive. Any suggestions are welcome.

I am going to try to figure out where the old Likes were stored and see if I can get those back. 

Perhaps misguided: I should not have asked the company to install five mods on the same day, because when the forum slows down, it is tough to figure out what the offending mod is.

The biggest change here was the installation of vbOptimise. This required an upgrade to FreeBSD 10.4 and the installation of Redis caching and Redis php extensions. The caching system might be the problem in threads not getting marked as read. 

I am diving in to their forums to try to chase down issues. If you see anything else, let me know.

Bill


----------



## Rick Rothstein

MrExcel said:


> Yes - I removed the Dislike flag. I want to say it was a stupid feature to begin with. The new system does allow for any custom text, so we can have things other than Like and Thank, and they can all be positive. Any suggestions are welcome.


First, thank you for being so responsive... we all appreciate it.

One thing I find odd is the wording for thanking a post...

"Thank for this post"

seems (to me) to be awkward working. The singular form of the word "Thank" just seems wrong somehow. Maybe...

"Thanks for this post"

or even...

"Thank you for posting this"

or some other such wording. Also is it possible to add some spaces between the count box for the "Thanks" and the "thumbs up" icon belonging to the "Like" hyperlink text so there is a visible separation between them? I think that would look a little better.


----------



## dmt32

MrExcel said:


> Yes - I removed the Dislike flag. I want to say it was a stupid feature to begin with. The new system does allow for any custom text, so we can have things other than Like and Thank, and they can all be positive. Any suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Bill



prompt action to change this very much appreciated.

Is it possible to add an option for OP the mark their post as "Resolved"?


Dave


----------



## Eric W

I'd echo Rick's sentiments - we appreciate the responsiveness, and I think the changes are a nice improvement.

Getting the likes back would be nice, but not essential I think.  I lost a fair amount (but not as many as Rick!  ).  But the paradigm for generating likes has changed, so the counts aren't directly comparable.  I think Rick actually has some data on Like frequency, so many Likes per 100 posts.  Might be interesting to revisit that in a few months.

Also, like Rick, I find the wording on "Thank for this post" to be a little awkward.  But then again, I still have issues with using "Like" as an imperative.  I think that's the intention with the current wording, using "Thank" as an imperative.  Still, I'd prefer "Thanks for this post" or even just "Thanks".

As far as suggestions for other "Like"-like buttons, maybe "Hall of Fame Worthy" that someone can click for really clever formulas, or useful macros.  But I suspect that it would get clicked excessively by people who just want to say thanks, but don't have a big enough background to recognize something special.

dmt32's idea is also nice.


----------



## FDibbins

As already mentioned, prompt responses to comments made here is greatly appreciated 

Regarding not being able to see threads you have just posted on (until another member also posts), wile there are work-arounds for this, it does sometimes happen that a short while after posting, you think of something else to add, or another/better way to do what you already suggested, it would then be nice to be able to see that thread in the list


----------



## Jonmo1

I'd like to see the notification area group the Quotes, Thanks and Likes together as 1 notification.
Instead it's 2 notifications, 1 for Quotes and 1 for Thanks or likes.
It would be better if just a single click on the notification dropdown takes you to your stats and clears the notifications for Quotes Thanks and Likes.
Or maybe keep them as separate notifications, but upon clicking the notification you go to your stats, then as you browse the different tabs it clears the notifcations.


----------



## starl

dmt32 said:


> prompt action to change this very much appreciated.
> 
> Is it possible to add an option for OP the mark their post as "Resolved"?
> 
> 
> Dave



We do not mark threads Resolved or Closed here:
Trying to mark as solved
How do I mark my post "solved" so I don't get ...


----------



## MrExcel

Hi Dave

I often tell a story in my seminars about the community here... the OP will think that the first answer is a suitable answer and goes back to work. But after the OP has left, some of the most interesting conversations will ensue. Someone will come in with a better formula, then another formula, then another formula, and then finally, an amazing formula and others express their amazement. If we let the OP mark a post as complete, we would lose those amazing conversations. 

Bill


----------



## MARK858

Just as a side note obviously the sticky below in the About this board forum needs updating at some stage 

How to see threads with likes received?


----------



## dmt32

starl said:


> We do not mark threads Resolved or Closed here:



Hey Calm down - Bill opened up thread to suggestions for other changes - I made one which he has very kindly responded to with clear explanation why such a feature has not been included.



Dave


----------



## dmt32

Hi Bill,
thanks for explanation - much appreciated.

Dave


----------



## RoryA

dmt32 said:


> Hey Calm down - Bill opened up thread to suggestions for other changes - I made one which he has very kindly responded to with clear explanation why such a feature has not been included.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave



Did I miss something? What wasn't calm about that response?


----------



## Rick Rothstein

Rick Rothstein said:


> One thing I find odd is the wording for thanking a post...
> 
> "Thank for this post"
> 
> seems (to me) to be awkward working. The singular form of the word "Thank" just seems wrong somehow. Maybe...
> 
> "Thanks for this post"
> 
> or even...
> 
> "Thank you for posting this"
> 
> or some other such wording.


Hey Bill, I see you took me up on this request and changed the "Thank" message... thanks for doing that. Unfortunately, you seem to have combined both of my above suggestions into one... you have one too many "this" words in the new wording. My preference would be for you to remove the first "this" and leave the last one, but doing the reverse would work fine as well.


----------



## starl

Rick Rothstein said:


> Hey Bill, I see you took me up on this request and changed the "Thank" message... thanks for doing that. Unfortunately, you seem to have combined both of my above suggestions into one... you have one too many "this" words in the new wording. My preference would be for you to remove the first "this" and leave the last one, but doing the reverse would work fine as well.



Corrected


----------



## B___P

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>   <o:AllowPNG/>  </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]-->  I joined the forum after a few weeks and I discovered the new like system.
  I am italian so I hardly appreciate the difference between "Thank for this post" and "Like this post": someone who thanks for this post also likes it.
  Another surprise was all former likes were gone. Posting a solution is on volunteer basis and getting a like is the only reward especially when it comes from a MrExcel MVP. It also lets you know your Excel knowledge is increasing. I hope administrators will recover them.
  <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <w:HyphenationZone>14</w:HyphenationZone>   <w:PunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>IT</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <w:DontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>    <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>    <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   </w:Compatibility>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Tabella normale"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin-top:0cm; 	mso-para-margin-right:0cm; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; 	mso-para-margin-left:0cm; 	line-height:115%; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi; 	mso-fareast-language:EN-US;} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## Rick Rothstein

Eric W said:


> And another difference of the new like system is that the old system showed the names of the people who liked a post in the post, the new system just shows a count.



Hey Eric, guess what I discovered... if you click the number inside the Like box, it will show you the names of the people who gave those Likes (same for the Thanks box as well).


----------



## Eric W

Nice detective work!  I know that I get a list of people who "liked" my own posts, but sometimes it's nice to see who "likes" other posts.  For example, "Rick Rothstein liked that post?  Maybe I ought to take another look at it and see why."  I've found some nice little nuggets that way.


----------



## wideboydixon

Has anyone else noticed corruption when posting tables from HTML Maker and/or Forum Tools? I always used to:

* Switch to plain text mode
* Paste the table code from the clipboard
* Post my message

A few times this has shown up corrupted tables and I've had to edit my post to get it to look correct. Is there a better process for posting tables that I'm missing?

Thanks for any suggestions.

WBD


----------



## Eric W

Check out this thread:

MrExcel HTML Maker Update

I haven't tried it yet, but MrKowz has come up with a corrected version, the link is in post #31 .


----------



## MARK858

The new version by MrKowz has been working fine for me.


----------

